

AARD: "in reading the document ... is that there are two sets of voices quoted." - yuhong
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/larryosterman/archive/2004/08/12/213681.aspx

======
bediger
This is unmitigated apologetics (<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apologetics>)
for some really bad corporate decisions Microsoft made in the mid-to-late 80s.

I suppose that's humdrum enough that I don't care about the apologetics per
se, but rather, why bring this up now? Does Larry Osterman feel the need to
work for a moral and compassionate corporation? He needs to get over it, no
such entity exists.

